# undead monkey



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

This was the first time I made something that actually looked undead. Your influences finally rubbed off on me!!

But he didn't look finished yet so I decided to add a servo for a pan or side to side motion. I thought I might freak out a kid or two who just happens to be standing there and have his head turn to look at him.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o babe -nice job, i bet at nite it looks creepy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is Awesome buckaneerbabe..
I love it


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

the fur pieces look like chunks of hairy mold- I love it!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Creepy!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very Very nice ..


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

ooh I love that, I want that OMG, that is too cool.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay how to how to!!!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

That is incredible.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

sweet


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great! I has an awesome found-in-the-back-of-a-cabinet-of-curiosities look.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

That is one nice prop, and you even went one step more and made him a ANIMATRONIC very nice, very nice.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Icky


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fantastic! And gross!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

The only good monkey is an undead monkey, well done.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats way cooool!!!! great job.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow. now THAT is cool.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job B.Babe!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Monkeys are creepy... at least this one is. Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING Babe!!!! Really nice work


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awsome! Does it give you something to shoot at when your stressed? *grin*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really freaky! Good job.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I like it a lot! Do you have a video of it in action?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!!

No video yet, I haven't pulled out my servo controller board and other computer box as I want to add a servo to something I made last year and planned to do the programing at the same time. But it will be a random turning of the head. I think with a blue light on him it should look pretty good at night. I promise to post a video after I finish him up though.

Turtle, here's a link for the how to. If you decide to do this let me know and I'll do a how to for the servo and head mount in the tutorials if you want.

http://www.markck.com/images/props/PROPS_monkey.htm
.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what did you use for the dead skin look?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

never mind LOl. I see you put a how to link up
and a very nice one too


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

:d


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

"We named the monkey Jack". LOL. Nice job!


----------

